#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρμοκλείδες - Μηχανικοί Σύνδεσμοι - Couplers

## teop

Χαίρετε.

Θεωρώντας ότι η χρήση μηχανικών συνδέσμων έναντι αναμονών μάτισης για μελλοντικό όροφο, είναι η λύση με τα περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα, δυσκολεύομαι να βρώ στο εμπόριο αντίστοιχα προιόντα έως καθόλου.

Γνωρίζοντας τους περιορισμούς του site, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## Xάρης

Τι περιορισμούς έχει ο ιστότοπος;
Εδώ αναφέρουμε ελεύθερα όλα τα δομικά προϊόντα, παραπέμπουμε στα τεχνικά φυλλάδια των εταιριών, μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μας από τη χρήση τους.

Λόγω του ερωτήματός σου ανέβασα στην ενότητα "Αρχεία" *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο για τις μηχανικές ενώσεις.
Αν δεις τη βιβλιογραφία στο τέλος της εργασίας, θα βρεις συνδέσμους προς κάποιες εταιρίες που παράγουν παρόμοια προϊόντα.

----------


## teop

Χάρη ευχαριστώ,

Την εργασία που ανέβασες την έχω διαβάσει, αλλά το θέμα ποιά από αυτά τα προιόντα διατίθενται στην Ελλάδα. Τα μόνα που έχω βρεί είναι της ERICO (Lenton Standard Couplers). Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες όπως για παράδειγμα όταν γίνεται το σπείρωμα στο χάλυβα καταστρέφεται ο μαρτενσίτης και τι επίπτωση έχει στην αντοχή της ράβδου, αποτελέσματα δοκιμών σε ανακικλιζόμενη φόρτιση σύμφωνα με ΕΚΩΣ 2000 δεν είναι διαθέσιμα κτλ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΕΔΩ*. Αρμοκλείδες (couplers) που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και στο μετρό της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## teop

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Είναι μια επαφή που δεν είχα κατά νου

----------

